# opinions on adding shakes( real food not powder)



## aon1 (May 4, 2016)

OK on my current run I have went back to basics for bulking , big breakfast then eating every two hours plus pre and post workout shakes.

 I've came to a stall in gains,I know its not gear I'm on more than I really need, my training is also the most dialed in to me its been, so it has to come to food.

 I'd have to figure where I'm at for exact cals but I think I need more I'm thinking of just simply adding a shake to another meal every few days till I start gaining again. 

I'm already at over a dozen whole eggs a day and usually have no concern with it but the protein for my shakes is eggs and with high doses I really wander how healthy getting above two dozen eggs a day is.

 Any opinions on the most productive route of adding the cals?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 4, 2016)

I'd add more egg whites since you seem to be getting plenty of fats.  Try a shake with 12oz egg whites,  1/2c ground oats,  Tbs ground Chia seed.... You could also add powdered milk,  whey protein,  peanut butter,  banana...  Be sure to keep carbs up,  they're muscle sparing


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2016)

When I'm needing the extra calories, but already eating a ton of food, I'll make a huge shake in the morning and drink on it all day long along with my meals. 

16oz whole milk, cashew milk, or almond milk depending on your needs
16oz liquid egg whites 
1 cup oatmeal (ground into a powder in food processor)
1 banana
6tbsp nut butter (I prefer cashew butter over peanut or almond)
6-8 scoops chocolate protein powder
Bunch of  ground cinnamon 

Throw it all in a big blender and blend together until creamy. Throw in some ice or more milk if you want to thin it out more. Once it's ready, divide it into a few blender bottles and take them all with you. Drink all of it over the course of a whole day and you can easily add 1000 calories or more to your diet without even trying to. 

Flax or chia seeds make a good addition. A couple tablespoons of olive oil is also good if u need more healthy fats. If you use liquid fish oil, this shake is strong enough to cover up the taste of it, so throw it in the blender with the rest.


----------



## psych (May 7, 2016)

Just get a good weight gainer.


----------



## MattG (May 7, 2016)

Similar to the above comments, I've been making one of these every day...

12oz egg whites
12oz milk
1 cup oats
3 tablespoons veg oil
1-2 bananas depending on size
3 scoops gainer protein
4 Oz peanut butter (yes I use 1/4 of a jar.lol)
1 tray ice cubes or 4 Oz water to thin it down a bit

Comes out to 2500 calories, 135g protein, and 205g carbs. Makes a full blender, and I split it into 2 to 3 shakes for the day. Put on 5 lbs in two weeks so far just by adding these into my daily routine.


----------



## psych (May 8, 2016)

MattG said:


> Similar to the above comments, I've been making one of these every day...
> 
> 12oz egg whites
> 12oz milk
> ...


 wtf


----------

